# aktualizacja drzewa portage

## em2et

Pytam jako nowy gentoo user:

czy zamiast

```

#emerge --sync

```

można

```

#rm -R /usr/portage

#tar -xvjf portage-***.tar.bz2 -C /usr/

```

Czy w ten sposób coś mnie nie umknie?

Pytam, bo pierwsza opcja zabiera mi duuuuuuuuużo czasu, a w przypadku drugiej, zassanie portage-***.tar.bz2 i jego rozpakowanie trwa rozsądnie długo.

----------

## Poe

tak, mozna.

----------

## Gogiel

A trzeba po tym robic env-update?

----------

## bacouch

Ale przy 

```
#rm -R /usr/portage 
```

 usunie ci sie rowniez disfiles i portage bedzie musial sciagac wszystko od nowa.

----------

## totencham

 *bacouch wrote:*   

> Ale przy 
> 
> ```
> #rm -R /usr/portage 
> ```
> ...

 

Tylko przy re-emergu pakietów już zainstalowanych będzie je ściągał. Co prawda czasem trzeba coś re-emergować, ale mnie nie zdaża się to za często (mój mały dysk dyskwalifikuje zalety zostawiania wszystkiego w distfiles  :Sad:  ).

----------

## bacouch

Ale czesto sa wydawane kolejne wersje -r w ktorych poprawiane sa jakies bledy i jakos malo oplacalnie mi sie wydaje zeby wtedy sciagac wszystko od nowa. Dobrym przykladem moga bys same kernele gdzie trzeba by bylo sciagac znowu okolo 30 mega.

----------

## Piecia

U mnie DISTDIR mam ustawione na "/linux/distfiles-src" i problem z głowy( /linux to u mnie osobna partycja).

----------

## em2et

Bardzo przepraszam, że się wtrącam, ale przypomnę

 *em2et wrote:*   

> Pytam jako nowy gentoo user

 

Czy mógłbym nieśmiało poprosić o rozwijanie wypowiedzi (oczywiście w granicach rozsądnych), bo w tej chwili to rozumiem, że mogę dziłać drugim sposobem, ale nie bardzo.

```

#emerge --sync

```

trwa u mnie na tyle długo (godziny), że jeszcze nigdy nie doczekałem do końca. Być może mam coś skopane...

Na razie, przy drugim sposobie, wszystko mi działa, ale ...  :Wink: 

Na zapas dziękuję za wytłumaczenie.

----------

## Mihashi

Nie no, gdoziny to pełne emerge nie ma prawa trwać, chyba że pierwsze po instalacji, na modemie i z kablem telefonicznym pogryzionym przez myszy (miałem taki wypadek  :Very Happy:  Z ok 40 spadło mi na 15 kbps).

Chyba masz jednak coś skopane.

----------

## em2et

 *Mihashi wrote:*   

> Nie no, gdoziny to pełne emerge nie ma prawa trwać, chyba że pierwsze po instalacji, na modemie i z kablem telefonicznym pogryzionym przez myszy (miałem taki wypadek  Z ok 40 spadło mi na 15 kbps).
> 
> Chyba masz jednak coś skopane.

 

...no to niedobrze jest  :Sad: 

Gentoo instalowałem z CHIP'owego 2004.0, wedle instrukcji ze strony www.gentoo.pl .

Od tego czasu dokonałem upgrade'u do 2005.0, ale jeszcze czeka mnie migracja do jajca 2.6 i pare innych, takichtam rzeczy...

Mam stały dostęp do sieci z transferem ~9KB/s.

Może jakieś sugestie, gdzie by tu poszukać problemu...

Napisał bym coś więcej o swojej konfiguracji (sprzęt i system), ale nie bardzo wiem od czego zacząć, więc może łatwiej będzie komuś obeznanemu z tematem, wskazanie co powinienem sprawdzić, gdzie zacząć poszukiwania?

Znowu dziękuję za zainteresowanie i wyrozumiałość.

----------

## wuja

Może się "zapisałeś" na stałe do jakiegoś dziadowskiego serwera? W /etc/make.conf masz taką linijkę?

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Zdarza się, że trafię na b. wolny serwer(receiving file list... zmienia się powoli lub momentami w ogóle stoi), wtedy przerywam i daję emerge --sync ponownie.

Przed chwilą sprawdziłem - 2 minuty z szybkością 24kB/s czyli u Ciebie to powinno trwać ~5 min.

----------

## em2et

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Może się "zapisałeś" na stałe do jakiegoś dziadowskiego serwera? W /etc/make.conf masz taką linijkę?
> 
> ```
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ```
> ...

 

Nie miałem powyższej linijki w /etc/make.conf, zatem sobie ją dopisałem...

wykonałem emerge --sync, która to operacja zabrała mi ~30 min.

~5 min. trwało receiving file list...

Dziękuję za wskazówkę. Poraz pierwszy dotrwałem do końca  :Wink: 

----------

## wuja

 *em2et wrote:*   

> ... która to operacja zabrała mi ~30 min.
> 
> 

 

Jesli będziesz to robił w miare regularnie (ja robię 2-3x/tydz.), to będzie szybciej.

----------

## em2et

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *em2et wrote:*   ... która to operacja zabrała mi ~30 min.
> 
>  
> 
> Jesli będziesz to robił w miare regularnie (ja robię 2-3x/tydz.), to będzie szybciej.

 

Dziękuję  :Wink: 

Wydaje się, że to właśnie brak wpisu SYNC=... był bolący.

Dzisiaj w ramach eksperymentu wykonałem jeszcze raz emerge --sync i zabrało to już ~20 min, chociaż wydawało mi się, że wszystko dziło się wolniej niż wczoraj  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Zawsze reguralnie odpalanie emerge sync skraca czas sciągania się nowych aktualizacji, dlatego to moża trwać nawet krócej niż w wypadku ściągania całego portage i jego aktualizacji.

----------

